# New be old man



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am OC my new PC have these.
CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

Cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223

MB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647

Power supply http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647

Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647

I set my CPU to X18 and ram to 1600. Turned off cool and quiet. Everything is set to auto. 
My temperatures are CPU 37C, MB 31C, and HD 32C most of the time. House is at 80F. When I run Prime 95 for and hour it CPU gets to 50C after 15 minutes and after 1 hour it is still at 50C. is my PC running to hot at these settings? For it to last for a year or two.
Thanks and GB Johnny


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU & RAM links go to the Mobo but your temps are fine. Lasting a yr.or two is anybody's guess. It should but OC'ing puts unnecessary stress on hardware and voids warranties. Is the 3.2GHz Q-Core CPU not a good enough performer at stock speeds?


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Sorry update New be old man*

power supply http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277

It just makes it seem faster turning on and on the internet. Will probably get a new CPU first of next year. Just like to have fun. Trying new thing with it. Have a hard drive coming to try raid 0 just to see if it is faster and I can do it.
Thanks and GB Johnny


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good PSU & good RAM. Best of luck!


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

Turned CPU to X17.5. It has been running fine and faster than stock(nice and peppy). Temperatures 34 c to 37c most of the time and on prime 95 for 15 minutes it get to 48c to 50c and after 30 minutes it is still 48c to 50c. MB at 30c, HD at 30c and Vcore is 1.36. Room temperature is 79F. Does this sound like it is in the kind of save zone for overclocking?
Thanks and GB Johnny


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That sounds nice and stable to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any stable OC is a good OC but you need to run Prime a lot longer than 10 min.


----------

